# How do you replace an alternator



## 93altima (Aug 17, 2004)

Any help is appreciated on these steps to replace an alternator because I am a novice. I have the chilton's book and there are only a few steps. Are there more tips anyone can give me because I get the impression it is harder than this sounds. Auto mechanics have quoted me 2 - 2.5 hours of labor so it will take me longer. It doesn't sound like this is 2 hours of work for a mechanic. Is this more tricky than it sounds?

1. Disconnect the battery cables
2. Disconnect the 2 lead wires and harness connector from the alternator
3. Loosen the drive belt adjusting bolt and remove the belt
4. Unscrew the alternator bolts and remove the alternator
5. Reverse these for install

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

I just did the alternator in my '94 and it really was that simple. (of course my warning lights are still on so it didn't fix my problem. see my post below....) but the actual switch was really easy.


----------

